# Is there a harness he can't chew thru?



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I have now gone thru 4 harnesses, actually 5 but the first one he actually out grew. All four were different types. The last one lasted the longest. Riley is almost 8 months old. This could get expensive. I like to keep it on him when I'm at home so we can go outside quickly. I take it off at night and during the day when I'm not at home. The main reason I don't keep it on all the time is it makes him itch (because of what it does to his hair). Because he's a little dog I don't feel comfortable walking him with a regular collar. It's amazing how fast he can ruin one. Last night it was fine when I put the leash on and by the time we got half way down the driveway it was history! I wondered why he was keeping his down. I keep the harnesses fairly snug - anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Where is he chewing on it at? It shouldn't be loose enough for him to get it in his mouth at all. All three of my dogs wear harnesses and I've never had that problem. It needs to be tight on him, espcially being a small dog he would be able to wiggle out of it. If you can fit two fingers unerneath any part of the harness he's good. Even if it feels tight against your fingers.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I used a chain. Get some of that lightweight crimped chair from a hardware store and make up a harness. It would make a great conversation piece also.
Or use a regular dog collar.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

His hair is a bit long for a chain, I would think it would get caught in his hair. I don't want to use a collar for fear of hurting his traechea. The harness is snug. He chews on the part around his body. It's amazing to me that he can bend his head to it - it's like he's double jointed. The step in harnesses were way to easy for him to get at. The best seems to be the one that goes around his neck and body- can't remember the name. But he can still reach the one around his body. I even tried spraying it with that bitter apple.
Right now I try to keep it at one finger (and my fingers are small, size 4) maybe I need to tighten it up even more to no fingers? Do they make leather harnesses?


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

If you dislike him chewing on his harness then you let him know that. Right now the way its going you are going to go through alot more harnesses. You have to let your dog that chewing on his harness is a NO. My dog has collapsing trachea and wears a harness. She went from collar to harness cold turkey and it never bothered her. I'm not sure what breed Riley is but some are more stubborn than others. I just lucked out with mine. She listens very well.


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

You could try saturating it in Bitter Apple or some other deterrant spray that is safe for pets. Warning though, not all pets mind the taste, and some even like it. Depending on how big he is you could get one of those vest harnesses that is more like clothing. Another option is a wider Martingale collar like they use for Greyhounds and other sighthounds. You should be able to slip it on his head very quickly to go out and it's not quite the same as a regular collar if they do pull. I've included a link so you can get an idea about the collar. Most pet supply stores carry them and there is a wide variety available on the internet.

http://www.northwindcatalog.com/martingale_collars.htm


----------



## dachlover (Feb 22, 2007)

We had a hard time finding a harness that fit Jackson properly b/c of the breed he is. Some people on the forum gave me links. One that we found and are very happy with is the Hug-a-Dog harness. You send the measurements of the neck and chest and it's custome made. It might not work for Riley but it's probably worth checking out. Here's their site: http://www.doxidelight.com/hugadog.htm


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Honestly, I wouldn't leave the harness on him- it's just asking for it to get caught up on something.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to agree with Dogstar, I also would not leave it on him. I have to ask what is the reason you do not like a collar on the dog? If that is his pic on there I see that he is small but I just feel that a collar is a good thing.


----------



## very_vizsla (Apr 3, 2007)

if you're worried about your dog pulling, you could always try a halti. he couldn't chew thru that.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

dachlover: Thanks for the site. I think I'll try their's.
I only leave the halter on in the evenings because we are in and out of the house alot. Both of his trainers and my vet are totally against collars (for use with a leash) for this type of dog. He does have a collar to hold his tags but I will not attach a leash to it. He's part shih tzu, bichon and poodle and only 10 pounds.


----------

